# near 300LBs Boer



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hes pretty close to 300LBs id say people also guessed around there

What are his pros and cons? Is he a good buck? He is a purebred but not registered


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thats his 3.5 old kid he is also polled and a nubian cross lol

And 11month old son he looks kinda skinny but he is not


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I know you guys are thinking i need a hay feeder but i am.building one for these guys


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That is a big boy, I'm curious how you got a weight on him? I don't have a way to weigh my bigger goats and sheep so curious.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Big boy! He's beautiful! Use a weight tape to get an accurate weight on him.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So is a weight tape different than measuring a dairy goat? All the dairy goat sites say you can't use that for meat goats. So I was curious how they get weighed.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey i didnt get a weigh on him i asked some people to guess and they all said a number near 300 so i stay with that lol 
Wheres the pro and con guy? Lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So those pictures are hard to critique, but in general I'd say he looks pretty good 

Good brisket
Wide muzzle
Broad head
Good bone
Great depth in heart girth
Good depth in barrel
Strong topline
Good body length
Good shoulder assembly
Good hq assembly
Good spring of ribs
Great breed character

-Rear pasterns look weak
-Rump is steep
-Rear leg bone could be better
-Could have more width in loin and chine
-Front pasterns look a bit weak


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey what kind of pictures should i upload? Thanks let me know so i can take them


----------

